# hello



## Austin A (Sep 7, 2013)

hello, my name is Austin I like to build military models. My dad, Gary, and I are new to this site. We where referred to you by our friend jerry(woody).We like aircraft and armor.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and hello from Canada to you and your dad, Austin.  We like Jerry.

Geo


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to you both!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah, yes! Woody, (Jerry) is a good friend!
Welcome to the forum. Hope to see some of the models you are building!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard gents!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to asylum guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard from up north.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome from out west!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard from down under!


----------



## woody (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard guys glad you joined up looking forward to seeing your builds so get busy.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Soldier (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2013)

And from an expat down under.....................


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yer' a what?!?!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2013)

I am an Expat.....................


A: What is an expat - Ask.com
What Is an Expat - Ask.com
An Expat is a foreigner temporarily or permanently residing in a country and culture 
other than that of the person's upbringing or legal residence.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, thank goodness, I thought it was something dirty.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who, what are you now then, when you're not Pat?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2013)

Pet !
Just ask My Annie!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2013)

And a belated welcome from England - land of the long black cloud !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2013)

.....and the dancing Hippocroccofrogs!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2013)

Nah, they're too darned big and fat to dance !


----------



## Readie (Sep 14, 2013)

We had a family 'do' in the Bank pub, in Plymouth last new years eve. There were some rather large young ladies there would could shake the bar balcony... and its a BIG balcony... when they pranced about.
Sheeez kebab.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hunting the next 'meal' old boy?


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

In a horrible way yes....old fellow.


----------

